# my first deer of season in NC foothills



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

This was also my first ML deer, and first antlered buck. Big body, small rack, good eating! This was taken in SE Caldwell County, NC near Lake Rhodhiss


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks! Now to add some surf to the turf and we're set:fishing:


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

jlove1974 said:


> This was also my first ML deer, and first antlered buck. Big body, small rack, good eating! This was taken in SE Caldwell County, NC near Lake Rhodhiss


Nice size deer. The small rack yells about the lack of food and /or to many does in the area. You didn't say how many points on the rack, i see 4 on your rt. To many does, not enough food. I saw a "PERFECT 14 POINT" that was so small I could have dang near stuck it under MY hat. That was in MI. I saw VERY MANY non tupical in MI. I started hunting in VA. Big corn/peanut feed deer here. BIG RACKS. Hunted the mts. in VA, WVA, NC. just because I had the chance to. Good old days. Good luck we are about DONE and so are our DEER/FISH/Open Spaces. TOO MANY PEOPLE.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

it's a foothills-area deer and not much agriculture anymore. I don't feed them.
There are a few abandoned clover plots nearby, and lots of backyards 
The area used to be a cattle farm, but now it's mostly subdivisions....

Also: It's a 6 point buck, with no brow-tines. Approximately 2.5 years old.
I used a CVA optima muzzleloader w/ a hornady 250gr XTP hollowpoint sabot.

You are right about the does. Unfortunately, Western NC only has an either-sex season in the first of December, and the muzzleloading season is buck-only, and two weeks ahead of my area.

Maybe next year I'll talk my dad into feeding corn or apples all year long


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice Deer bro.


----------

